# Almendra Cowl, so beautiful



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/09/almendra-cowl.html


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Very Nice.


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

is there any way the patterns could be sent by mail for those of us with no printer?


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

boncroft said:


> is there any way the patterns could be sent by mail for those of us with no printer?


When i don't have a printer, I write them out in a notebook. This way I can keep them together. But to answer your question, I'm not sure. I think it depends where you are getting the patterns from. You would have to actually ask them to mail them to you. Or you can save them on your computer then go to your local library and bring up your email and then print them out there.


----------



## CuriousKitty (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful! Well fitting the colours to the pattern! Soothing! Thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

gorgeous!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's gorgeous. I have this printed out in a folder I keep for patterns I really, really like.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very pretty and it would look great in so many color combinations. Thanks for the link.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

The pattern is lovely!


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

Do your computer give you the means to copy and paste? In my iMac I can highlight whatever I want to copy, then copy it and paste in a blank text edit "sheet". You could also bookmark it.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Love your cowl. It is beautiful.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

If you like, I can print it and send to you in the mail.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Gorgeous colors!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd u don't have a printer, could you save them in your Ravelry "library" and print them at your local library?


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't wait to try this pattern.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Can't wait to try this pattern.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply lovely. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful and all the different color combos you could use are endless.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

There are a lot of other lovely patterns on her blog too...


----------

